# Finished my BW tank.



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

heres some of the finished product.

i love it i think it looks badass.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its got a black background but it kinda shows up gray cuz i used construction paper but it looks jet black in person


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

That's cool. What are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its got a GSP in there with a shark i think either columbian or white tip. and i wanted to put an eel as u saw in another thread but i wanna make sure its brackish first sooo.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Shark aye?? FEEDING VIDEO! hehe, nice tank man! You have some great setups.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

the shark is actually pretty badass to watch eat and he is never in one spot he is always moving he attacks clam cubes at the top of the water. he swims through that grass like a pimp. and my puffer just hovers and watches him they dotn pick on each other to much.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that tank is looking dope


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

looks good kyd, what are the current fish in there


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

white tip shark and um GSP. and im not a kyd syd but thanks for the comments guys


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its liek saying "dawg or man or kat or w/e gay sh*t people use"


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

looks very cool i like those plants


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Instead of using paper that will disintegrate when it gets wet, why didn't you just paint the back of the tank black? It can be removed with a razor if needed down the road.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

cuz i had paper and it was easy .. but paint is a good idea but im to lazy lol maybe when i get some cash


----------

